# Organizing new comp in Ohio, need your help



## wittdog (Oct 24, 2007)

Power and Water seem to be the two biggest gripes at comps..oh and the judges


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 24, 2007)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I think your power may be an issue, only have 3 outlets that are 20 amp.  That won't allow too many teams to hook in.  What about the guys with campers and such that require more heavy duty service?  I think those things require 30 amp service each don't they?


My unit can get by with a small (18 gauge) cord just to run the inverter to keep the battery charged. Granted I can't run the heat,ac,or microwave. (who the heck needs a microwave) But lights are nice.

  We get a 100 amp generator when we have a party down at the camp grounds and that's plenty for about 75 folk. Damn coffee makers take about 1000 watts! Put a pot on a burner.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 24, 2007)

Sounds like a good start to what could be a great contest...  Keep us posted on the dates.. Id like to come up and compete..just gotta keep the weekend open dontchya know.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 24, 2007)

Neil, good luck with the contest but I'd still be worried about having a BBQ contest in an Apple Orchard if I were the owners.  Make sure you institute a no axe or chain saw allowed policy!  

A few questions:

1.  Have you lined up any sponsors?
2.  What's the prize money going to be?
3.  What's the entry fee?
4.  Are you going to do all 4 KCBS categories?
5.  How many places are you paying out?
6.  Are you going to have a desert or anything butt category (helps get the wives involved)

I think adding a kids Q to the event would be a good idea as well.

Good luck with the contest and talk to the people that have organized these contests like Jim and Jim.

I heard rumors that you might be able to pick up a couple of KCBS reps cheap!  Just don't let them run the contest!


----------

